# A Journal of a Calico Kitten- A kittens growth



## pasomountain (Dec 19, 2018)

What a cutie--I love cats and kittens! Will be fun to see her grow and learn new things.


----------



## younghorsetrainer (5 mo ago)

I just now got these most adorable pictures you ever saw of Amber sleeping!!!!
Isn't she the most preciousous thing you ever saw????!!!! 😍 😍 😍


----------



## pasomountain (Dec 19, 2018)

She's a total sweetheart!!


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

So the mom only had this one kitten? Or were the others born not alive? I've never seen a cat have just one kitten before.


----------



## younghorsetrainer (5 mo ago)

ACinATX said:


> So the mom only had this one kitten? Or were the others born not alive? I've never seen a cat have just one kitten before.


Yes, just the one kitten. Mittens isn't and wasn't sick so I know that she didn't have other kittens in there. It is her very first time. Some friends said that their cats only had one kitten when it was their first birth.


----------



## younghorsetrainer (5 mo ago)

Amber is beginning to open her eyes! At only 1 1/2 weeks. So soft and blue! But they are only a tiny bit open. 
Here are some pictures of her... Isn't she sooo sweet!!


----------



## pasomountain (Dec 19, 2018)

She says "Mama where are you??" Great close ups of Amber's little face! 😺


----------



## younghorsetrainer (5 mo ago)

Yes she is soooo cute!!! Thank you! I had a hard time getting those as she was always moving and so they would be blurry or dark. Finally I got some nice ones and put her back in the basket because I didn't want Mittens to worry too much.


----------



## younghorsetrainer (5 mo ago)

Now Ambers little eyes are finally completely open! They are so cute and she is crying less now that she can see the world!


----------



## younghorsetrainer (5 mo ago)

Thought I'd update ya'll on Amber. She is maturing so fast, starting to be able to walk a bit more, and even patting her little paw occasionally for a teeny bit at playing. She likes exploring but Mittens is not so interesting in her baby exploring. But Mittens is getting accustomed to Amber being out of her basket. 

Amber sometimes even asks me to explore, she sees me and climbs the side of the basket and so I pick her up and put her down outside the basket. 

She can also purr now, and unsheath and sheath her claws, so when I pick her up and carry her around, she grabs onto me with a death grip lol she is soooo prickly! Her purr is soo adorable!! It isn't really even like a real purr, very rattley but still a purr.


----------



## younghorsetrainer (5 mo ago)




----------



## baysfordays (Oct 14, 2021)

SHE IS SO CUTE!!! I just absolutely love cats, I’ve always had one and especially kittens I just love..too cute!!


----------



## Palfrey (May 29, 2020)

What a sweet little baby! Calicos are usually very feisty cats! I'm so glad you didn't name her Callie! Do you know how many people name their calico cats Callie?! Too many!


----------



## younghorsetrainer (5 mo ago)

Palfrey said:


> Do you know how many people name their calico cats Callie?! Too many!


😂😂😂🤣🤣🤣


----------



## younghorsetrainer (5 mo ago)

Palfrey said:


> What a sweet little baby! Calicos are usually very feisty cats! I'm so glad you didn't name her Callie! Do you know how many people name their calico cats Callie?! Too many!


Thank you! Yes, she is only 3 weeks old and already starting to get feisty! And she can hardly walk. I can't wait until she is 6-9 weeks old she will be running, attacking, and being sooo hilarious!


----------



## pasomountain (Dec 19, 2018)

Our "kitten" is now 8 months old and she is still running, attacking and being hilarious--cats are so crazy fun!! 🐱

LOVE Amber 💗


----------



## younghorsetrainer (5 mo ago)

pasomountain said:


> Our "kitten" is now 8 months old and she is still running, attacking and being hilarious--cats are so crazy fun!! 🐱
> 
> LOVE Amber 💗


Sounds so cute! Do you have any pictures of her?


----------



## pasomountain (Dec 19, 2018)

Oh yes I have pix--her name is Lili!

Here she is at maybe 3-4 weeks old--

















Here she's a few months old--loves to sleep on the laptop. She also knows how to scroll and change screens!--

















Growing up!--


----------



## younghorsetrainer (5 mo ago)

Thanks for posting!! She is so cute!! LOL yeah sometimes Mittens walked on the computer and pressed random buttons and messed things up. Sometimes it would take me 30 minutes to figure out what and how to fix what she did 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## younghorsetrainer (5 mo ago)

Amber is getting so playful and is starting to do little hops of play excitement, and little playful cries when she jumps, and climb pillows, and she is soooo prickly when she decides to play with my hand or arm. She bites, licks, and pats at my arm or hand with her claws out. And BOY are they sharp! ( claws) I have to be careful with her face or sometimes she will ***** my eyelid with her claws or attack my mouth or stick her paw up my nose. 

A couple of days ago I got the most adorable pics of her again!


----------



## younghorsetrainer (5 mo ago)

hUH??? Why is HF putting " ***** " in all ****'s??? ***** with claws...


----------



## younghorsetrainer (5 mo ago)

UGH nevermind HF is being rude... LOL


----------



## younghorsetrainer (5 mo ago)




----------



## younghorsetrainer (5 mo ago)

Anyway... Here are some pictures. What's your favorite/s?


----------



## younghorsetrainer (5 mo ago)




----------



## younghorsetrainer (5 mo ago)

She found a slipper to stay in!!


----------



## pasomountain (Dec 19, 2018)

Love every pic!! The one sleeping by mama and in the slipper are so sweet.


----------



## younghorsetrainer (5 mo ago)

I got some most adorable adorable pictures of Amber cat-napping in my lap. Toooo sweet!! 
She is starting to go outside now, I keep a window open for Mittens to pass through and Amber climbs up to it and then out and down the other side with the help of a chair and blocks of wood. She also loves staying behind something and then pouncing on me or stalking me and then running away when I turn around. lol

After taking the other pictures I held her up and she was soo sleepy that she didn't protest.


----------

